# replacing reed valves on Campbell-Hausfeld VT 2 cylinder compressor question



## rodder98 (Mar 6, 2021)

I removed the head valve plate and replaced the suction reed valves and valves stoppers by removing and replacing little screws. 
Flipped the plate over to replace the discharge valves, found no little screws to remove them, but instead has steel "pins" that were inserted and appear to be peened down tight. I can easily Dremel grind them flat to remove the pins, but how can I fasten the new reed valves and retainer in place? Where can I get those steel pins? The repair kit I bought supplied screws, not pins.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure the pins that are peened are not screws first.
yea if they are just pins they can be machined out.
or grind them flush and re-drill them and tap them for the new screws.
make sure to use locking compound on the screws.
watch the clearance on the new screw heads.


----------



## rodder98 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks for your helpful reply.


----------

